
Str0ke isn't dead yet. He's just being trolled. - ax0n
http://twitter.com/str0ke/status/5422531377
======
pubbins
<http://memorialwebsites.legacy.com/EdwardCruss/Homepage.aspx>

~~~
ax0n
That's not much more authoritative than some random blogspot entry, but
interesting. So who hijacked his twitter account (which I know was his real
twitter account)

------
sp332
Finally, a use-case for the real-time web :)

~~~
ax0n
sad, isn't it?

